# LM7805 y transistor para aumentar corriente.



## yamilongiano (Dic 13, 2012)

hola a todos miren les cuento tengo 2 paneles solares que compre en Sodimac chile.

estos paneles entregan alrededor de 100mA conectados en paralelo logre sacar casi 200 mA.

me parecio bueno entonces hice un circuito con el LM7805 le puse en la entrada una resistencia de 100 ohms  baje la tension para poder trabajar con el LM le puse un diodo un !n4001 uno en serie a cada panel solar para protegerlo y hasta ahi seria todo. me entrega fijo 5,2 VDC, le puse un motorcito y frenandolo logre sacar casi unos 300 miliamperes. lo encontre bueno, a todo esto se que si hago eso se calentaran demnasiado los paneles. bueno vamos al grano

en el 7805 sale un esquema de amplificacion para que entregue una gran corriente.



los paneles entregan 22 VDC y 200 mA  cual transistor podria ponerle 2N5956 (tip 42) o uno que me aconsejen ustedes quiero saber si puedo aumentar aunque sea un poco mas la corriente. para encargarlos y probar(transistores).

les dejo un video con un solo panel solar y un testeador de pic que me contrui. esta solo con dos en paralelo podria sacar mejores resultados.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbm81lL6mI4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Scooter (Dic 13, 2012)

¿Y para que tanta historia? Un 7805 va sobrado con 200mA


----------



## FailSafe (Dic 13, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y para que tanta historia? Un 7805 va sobrado con 200mA



Opino lo mismo, para sacarle más corriente (siempre y cuando el consumo no sea continuo) lo que puedes hacer es poner en el medio unos acumuladores, baterías o lo que tu veas, y entonces la corriente que podrás sacar será mayor, pero no la podrás sacar el 100% del tiempo. Saludos!


----------



## yamilongiano (Dic 13, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y para que tanta historia? Un 7805 va sobrado con 200mA



lo que sucede es que al cargar un iphone  generalmente en 30 minutos se carga con 800mA

entonces el tiempo de carga a 200 sera mucho mayor era para mejorar la corriente que entraga la fuente solar.


----------



## FailSafe (Dic 13, 2012)

Ahh,¡pero así no se hacen las cosas! La limitación de corriente la tienes porque es la MÁXIMA que te dan LOS PANELES SOLARES, puedes poner después de ellos lo que te de la real gana, pero no te van a entregar mas de los 200mA que te dan, además de que no siempre te darán los 200mA depende de la luz que reciban, o bien le pones una batería en el medio (con lo cual sería cargar una batería desde otra batería) y la dejas recibiendo carga a lo largo del día para que te suministre la corriente necesaria por la noche o con los paneles solos no podrás hacerlo.


----------



## yamilongiano (Dic 13, 2012)

FailSafe dijo:


> Ahh,¡pero así no se hacen las cosas! La limitación de corriente la tienes porque es la MÁXIMA que te dan LOS PANELES SOLARES, puedes poner después de ellos lo que te de la real gana, pero no te van a entregar mas de los 200mA que te dan, además de que no siempre te darán los 200mA depende de la luz que reciban, o bien le pones una batería en el medio (con lo cual sería cargar una batería desde otra batería) y la dejas recibiendo carga a lo largo del día para que te suministre la corriente necesaria por la noche o con los paneles solos no podrás hacerlo.



si sabia que no puedo sacarle mas a los paneles si la fuente no da mas  sera, solo que pense que por lo de los amplificadores o transistores  quizas podria utilizar alguna etapa para generar atravez de alguna retroalimentacion o lazo cerrado un poco mas de corriente pero al parecer no se puede... o quizas si?

solo pense en eso por que los transformadores aumentan el voltaje atravez de enbobinados. pero lo de la corriente no estoy seguro.

bueno lo mas sano es ponerle antes una bateria de 2000mA (2A) que tengo de un celular nuevo. y despues de eso sacar el sistema de amplificacion o no ?

( la bateria se cargaria aprox. 6.5 VDC y a 200mA que seria el mas o menos el 10% de la bateria)


----------



## FailSafe (Dic 13, 2012)

Tienes una opción, utilizar una conversión DC-DC, Step-Down o Buck Converter, es lo mismo, con algún integrado específico con suficiente rendimiento, si tienes 200mA a 22Vdc tienes 4,4W por lo que si lo bajas a 5, con un rendimiento digamos no muy alto del 80% puedes llegar al medio amperio... Pero tu verás si te compensa hacerlo, porque el circuito ya debe llevar un diodo, bobina, integrado, etc etc...
Utilizar la otra batería me parece demasiado engorroso, si no quieres depender del otro móvil para cargarla, tienes que hacerle un circuíto de carga (y de descarga, ya que si baja de una cierta tensión puedes dañarla), y eso suponiendo que la batería sea de la tensión requerida... La unica opción que te veo es la del convertidor Step-Down... Hay integrados específicos... Si tienes alguna duda avisa. Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola.

Si entregas 22V y quieres usar 5V. Mira esto: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS011476.PDF

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 14, 2012)

Los transformadores solo funcionan en alterna.
Si se aumenta la tensión se reduce la corriente y viceversa. Para hacer milagros milagros hay que acudir a otras lecturas no técnicas ni científicas, dicen que funcionan pero yo no lo he visto...
Creo que vas a ganar poca potencia como te han dicho y mucho engorro.


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 14, 2012)

Panel solar 22V sin carga, para varios modelos de paneles su máxima eficiencia es a los 17V,  según tus datos que das el panel seria de 5W.


----------



## morta (Dic 14, 2012)

con el integrado que te dio el aficionado y tus dos paneles ya tenes solucionado el tema.


----------



## yamilongiano (Dic 14, 2012)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si entregas 22V y quieres usar 5V. Mira esto: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS011476.PDF
> 
> ...



muchas gracias ese integrado esta a la pinta estaba mireando el datasheet y esta bastante bueno, gracias.


----------

